# Mmse- Please Help



## moricecrys (Jan 22, 2009)

I need information on billing the MMSE, why would we not bill with the E/M? Anyone have any website or useful info on coding and billing the MMS.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 22, 2009)

Mini Mental Status Exam
Q: Is there a CPT code for performing a Mini Mental Status Exam (MMSE) during an office visit for the purpose of assessing a patient who has memory problems?

A: No. The physician administration, interpretation and written report associated with the MMSE is included in the E/M service code for the patient encounter. It is not separately codeable. The 1997 documentation guidelines for E/M services reference "brief assessment of mental status including: orientation to time, place and person; recent and remote memory; mood and affect (e.g., depression, anxiety, agitation)" as part of the exam elements for a general multi-system exam

(Copied from the 97 guidelines)

Psychiatric Description of patient’s judgment and insight
*Brief assessment of mental status including*:
• orientation to time, place and person
• recent and remote memory
• mood and affect (eg, depression, anxiety, agitation)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MASTER1.pdf


----------

